# Clapped Up!



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Usually I'm good about checking my USPS Informed Delivery app, but this week has been crazy busy, so I was slipping, and got caught unawares. Went to pick up my expected delivery from CigarPlace, and I notice there is an extra box, from none other than @Stinky... I was a bit confused, since I had expressed interest in purchasing some AF Anejos from him this week, only to find out they had been snatched up already...

What did I find when I opened the box? Well of course some Anejos, and a couple of other nice little sticks. However, also included in the package was a note, laying the blame firmly at the feet of the infamous @Scotchpig...

An international incursion such as this simply will not stand, sir... Thank you for the sticks, but in the immortal words of Kevin Hart, "both of y'all gettin clapped up!"


----------



## -Stinky- (Jul 23, 2018)

I was only the messenger!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

-Stinky- said:


> I was only the messenger!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you recall what happened to the messenger to Sparta at the beginning of 300? >


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Super!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

What does assaulting a police officer get you in Indiana? Find out after the break...... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Bigjohn said:


> What does assaulting a police officer get you in Indiana? Find out after the break......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In this case, some well-deserved, precision retaliation fire, hahaha.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> In this case, some well-deserved, precision retaliation fire, hahaha.


Solitary confinement with a box of favorite cigars and one match.


----------



## -Stinky- (Jul 23, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> Solitary confinement with a box of favorite cigars and one match.


If that was true prison doesn't sound "too" bad 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Hicely done gentlemen!


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Bravo


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

@Olecharlie I'd have to try lighting the next one from the cherry of the old one like I've seen people do with a cigarette.

...And a nice hit guys, looks like y'all are in trouble because I think @Sine_Que_Non is about to put on the riot gear and return fire.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Good to see someone else gettin' smacked around! Well done gents!

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

-Stinky- said:


> I was only the messenger!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And what a messenger he was! Wrote a sentimental note and everything!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Scotchpig said:


> And what a messenger he was! Wrote a sentimental note and everything!


That he did... And I'm very grateful. :grin2:>


----------

